# What Plant is This?



## Tabby216 (Feb 20, 2013)

My sister just got back from hiking and she gave me these plants that came from a river. I'm cleaning it and going to let it stay in my fish-less tank but I don't know what type of plant this is lol

Anyone know?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Looks like it might be a cousin of the Green Myriophyllum. I might be wrong about that though.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

it does look like a myrio! 
keep us updated!


----------



## Tabby216 (Feb 20, 2013)

Ekk! I see little living things floating in my uncycled new aquarium! I think they might be snails because it looks like they have a tiny shell on them. My filter also has growth of green strings on it... omg do I need to buy a assassin snail to kill all of them? What do I do? O_O


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Can I see a picture of them? Or an attempted picture? lol

And is the algae IN or ON your filter? If it's in, that's fine, if ON then you can just scrape it off before a WC and then suck it up with your siphon.


----------



## Tabby216 (Feb 20, 2013)

lilnaugrim said:


> Can I see a picture of them? Or an attempted picture? lol
> 
> And is the algae IN or ON your filter? If it's in, that's fine, if ON then you can just scrape it off before a WC and then suck it up with your siphon.


There so tiny but I will try and its on the inside the filter like its covering the cartridge bag


----------



## Tabby216 (Feb 20, 2013)

I have been trying to take a pic of them but my camera sucks at making the pic clear. They look like brown dots right now but up close their shell looks like a size of a football a bit. Going to try a pick one up and put it out on a cup to get a clear view of it


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Ah okay, you can try the swish and rub method in either water you just took from the tank in a water change or just in conditioned water will be fine. But it's really not too big of a deal, just when it's in your tank, but then you can scrub it off.

EDIT: did you also have snails in there before or is this just something out of the blue?


----------



## Tabby216 (Feb 20, 2013)

Oh this doesn't look like a snail when I took it out....more like a bug...ugh


----------



## Tabby216 (Feb 20, 2013)

lilnaugrim said:


> Ah okay, you can try the swish and rub method in either water you just took from the tank in a water change or just in conditioned water will be fine. But it's really not too big of a deal, just when it's in your tank, but then you can scrub it off.
> 
> EDIT: did you also have snails in there before or is this just something out of the blue?


I just started noticing them today and I have never had any snails in there just plants from a river


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Okay, yeah those are normal. But generally you get them while cycling, it's a good sign. Have you begun the cycle yet?

Also here are some close ups of some "bug" creatures that your tank can get. It's most likely a Copepod.

EDIT: Darn it, forgot the link again. Here you go: http://www.planetinverts.com/what_is_that_bug_in_my_aquarium.html


----------



## Tabby216 (Feb 20, 2013)

Oh my god really! For a moment I thought I had to tear the tank apart and do a bleach clean on it. Yeah its during the process of cycling, should I put the bug back inside or is it already dead by being out of the water? lol


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Eh, you can just do whatever you want with it. Toss it back in or toss it outside. More might come but they don't benefit, nor do they harm your cycle. So it's all up to you


----------



## Tabby216 (Feb 20, 2013)

Okay thanks!


----------

